# Sempre Manager



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Faccio una premessa.
Le mail mie e di Manager o sono di lavoro. O sono personali.
Non le mischiamo mai.
E' una regola imposta da subito.
Troppo pericoloso, qualcosa (soprattutto delle mie cretinerie) può sempre scappare ed essere di dominio semi pubblico.
madonna non ci posso nemmeno pensare....

Questo scambio è avvenuto stasera

Ciao Tebe, stavo controllando i numeri del budget "verde"quà e là.....
Cazzo. Ma state usando il fido accordato per le emergenze...

Mi è venuto un colpo. E si. Perchè doveva essere una specie di cosa segreta. Che lui non avrebbe dovuto sapere, perchè l'operazione frode temporanea ideata da 00Tette Tebe era perfetta, ma non...come dire...deontologica.
Frode temporanea l'abbiamo ideata io e Pupillo (io in effetti lui non ha potuto che dire si) e entro martedi sarebbe finta senza lasciare traccia...avevo già comprato una distruggi documenti ovviamente e una magnum per sparare a Pupillo ma ora...Non potevo uccidere anche Manager. _Smaltirlo_ sarebbe stato impossibile per le mie forze. 

Mi stavo leggermente cagando addosso. Alla fine niente di grave, tutte operazioni assolutamente trasparenti ma...

Si, sto usando il fido delle emergenze progetto ma è una mossa controllata.
L'ho comunicato a Pupillo quando ormai avevo già fatto tutto.
E' davvero un problema? Sei incazzato per...?

Io??!!!???....i "fidi" sono fatti per essere usati.

Incredibilmente non era incazzato per il "fido". Non che avessi bisogno del suo permesso ma diciamo che sarebbe stato almeno cortese..., e lui non tollera di non essere informato.

Che paura!!! Quando ho visto che eri tu mi sono paralizzata!
e la tua frase "cazzo. ma state utilizzando il fido mi ha terrorizzata
Ecco...terrorizzatissima.

In tempi normali non mi avrebbe risposto. tanto meno su una mail ufficiale.

Basta leggere il mio nome per scatenare il terrore mostro?
"Orsacchiotta" non devi spaventarti così...mi stavo solo un pò divertendo a crearti delle fisime...
E lo sai che puoi  sempre contare sul mio aiuto....

Orsacchiotta? Potrebbe piacermi.
E lo so che posso contare su di te. Lo hai dimostrato più volte.
Ma lo sai, le mie fisime sono altre.
Ti chiedo di non sgridare Pupillo visto che avrai già scoperto che lui sapeva e l'ho pregato con i miei flap flap di non dirti nulla. E di non dire nulla nemmeno a quel pollo del tuo vice.
Per favore...

"Cucciolotta"...non preoccuparti....lascerò a te e Pupillo il vostro menage.....
 e...quali sarebbero le altre tue fisime? magari il mostro può fare qualcosa.

La guest star in sovrappeso per esempio, tanto per dirne una caso assolutamente non mirata ai tuoi bizzarri gusti sessuali.

Preparati ad essere "mordicchiata". 


Non ho più risposto e poi mi è arrivato il suo sms che ho postato nella pagina prima.

Ora.
A me sembra così evidente. Ma proprio mi salta all'occhio.
Dal tono delle mail. Dal fatto che risponda. da un sacco di cose proprio.




Manager ha deciso di giocare. 
Senza troppe paranoie.
Ha deciso di prendere questa cosa per quello che è.
Una "botta di vita". Una fuga. Una beauty farm che ogni tanto ti concedi.

L'ho portato io a questo, è vero.
Probabilmente un altra avrebbe lasciato perdere molto prima di arrivare al motel.
Perchè è stata guerriglia, giocata tutta su armi impari.
E forse lui non avrebbe tradito.

Ma.
Non stupro nessuno mentalmente.
E nessuno fa cose che non vuole fare.
Con Tebina poi.
Ma vi pare?

Flap flap

Dopo un ora che ho scritto sto post, molto semplicisticamente...

Aò...
A me piace sedurre. manager in questo caso.
E ci sto provando gusto.
Sarò invornita. Superficiale.
Ma sta storia alla fine mi da quello che si ricerca in un amante.
O quello che cerco io essendo settoriale.
La sfida. Il gioco...
Seduzione appunto.

La seduzione non è per il luogo del desiderio. E’ quello della vertigine, dell’eclissi, dell’apparizione e della sparizione.
_*Jean Baudrillard*, Della seduzione_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Sorry, ma non posso che ripetere qello che ho scritto dall'altra parte.


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1509 ha detto:
			
		

> Sorry, ma non posso che ripetere qello che ho scritto dall'altra parte.


e io non posso che risponderti uguale


----------



## Cattivik (20 Aprile 2012)

Rispondo qui e incollo una tua risposta fatta nel post precedente.

Le mail non cambiano il mio pensiero... e aggiungono ben poco... anzi confermano che tu come un buon navigatore con voce suadente lo stai "guidando" dove vuoi... ma attenta perchè per lui è un attimo spegnere il navigatore...

_"Non mi interessa se per raggiungerlo devo cedere potere, perchè lo faccio consapevolmente quindi non lo cedo del tutto, ma la persona a cui lo cedo pensa di averlo tutto. 
E ce l'ha ma se questo serve a raggiungere il mio obbiettivo che magari non era il suo...chi ha il vero potere?
E chi pensa di averlo?
Io che lo cedo ma arrivo al mio obbiettivo o lui che ce l'ha ma quell'obbiettivo pur piacendogli non voleva raggiungerlo ma di fatto mi ha aiutato *consapevolmente *a centrarlo?"

_Tutto sta in quel consapevolmente... a cui secondo me gli manca un "*in*" davanti.

Manca l'in perchè proprio sopra dici che "_pensa di averlo tutto_" (il tuo potere) dunque il tutto parte da un "_inganno_".... poi ancora... "_ma quell'obbiettivo pur piacendogli *non *voleva raggiungerlo" .

_Io spero solo che lui alla fine ti dica grazie di averlo portato... seppur con qualche sotterfugio al tuo obbiettivo... 

Altrimenti ripeto un passo avanti... ed imboccare la US più vicina appena si sente puzzo di bruciato.

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Te l'appoggio


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

tebe, senza offesa ma anche io ribadisco quello che ti ho scritto di la..
Cucciolotta? Orsacchiotta?
Non sono appellativi che vanno a braccetto con l'idea di botta di vita che hai tu...almeno per com l'ho intesa io...

Io non ho visto proprio alcun tipo di gioco erotico in questo scambio di mail...ma un gioco amorevole si...


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1537 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe, senza offesa ma anche io ribadisco quello che ti ho scritto di la..
> Cucciolotta? Orsacchiotta?
> Non sono appellativi che vanno a braccetto con l'idea di botta di vita che hai tu...almeno per com l'ho intesa io...
> 
> Io non ho visto proprio alcun tipo di gioco erotico in questo scambio di mail...ma un gioco amorevole si...


Ma cucciolotta e orsacchiotta è chiaramente ironico detto da lui.
Sta giocando!!!!! Come me quando lo chiamo Batuffolino!:mrgreen:
Non è "amorevole", o almeno io non lo leggo amorevole...ma..sciallo!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1537 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe, senza offesa ma anche io ribadisco quello che ti ho scritto di la..
> Cucciolotta? Orsacchiotta?
> Non sono appellativi che vanno a braccetto con l'idea di botta di vita che hai tu...almeno per com l'ho intesa io...
> 
> Io non ho visto proprio alcun tipo di gioco erotico in questo scambio di mail...ma un gioco amorevole si...


No, qui non te l'appoggio.
No. Io chiamo tesoro, cucciolotta, amore bello, cicia, tata, marmottina, topina bella, micia, puffetta e qualche altro centinaio di epiteti più o meno idioti, anche le telefoniste dei call center!!!


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1540 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma cucciolotta e orsacchiotta è chiaramente ironico detto da lui.
> Sta giocando!!!!! Come me quando lo chiamo Batuffolino!:mrgreen:
> Non è "amorevole", o almeno io non lo leggo amorevole...ma..sciallo!!!


Ma che ironico tebe....
E principessa?? 
Tebe, ti tratta anche meglio del suo pupillo...
Non ricevi un trattamento sciallo da lui, ma amorevole...
Tu non lo vuoi leggere diversamente, ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Un giorno, tempo fa, sparo un "buongiorno principessa!" proprio a.... Tebe, che per educazione non mi ha mandato a fare in culo.
Aveva appena ricevuto lo stesso saluto da Manager, ma non ricordo perchè lei era incazzata come una biscia con lui :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1544 ha detto:
			
		

> Un giorno, tempo fa, sparo un "buongiorno principessa!" proprio a.... Tebe, che per educazione non mi ha mandato a fare in culo.
> Aveva appena ricevuto lo stesso saluto da Manager, ma non ricordo perchè lei era incazzata come una biscia con lui :mrgreen:


Non era incazzata...lo riteneva fuori luogo, ma chissà perché ora ritiene lui ironico e non serio..
E' una cosa così carina essere chiamate principessa!!! E'...dolce!!!!


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1543 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che ironico tebe....
> E principessa??
> Tebe, ti tratta anche meglio del suo pupillo...
> Non ricevi un trattamento sciallo da lui, ma amorevole...
> Tu non lo vuoi leggere diversamente, ci hai mai pensato?


principessa però mi ha sempre chiamata davanti a tutti...anche da prima.
E infatti io lo mando a cagare (scherzosamente) e lui fa finta di niente.
No no. Non è amorevole. No.
Ironico.
Anche perchè...oesacchiotta e similari sono arrivati da un paio di giorni...prima era tutto uno sparare...si sta sciallando!
Non lo vedo proprio amorevole...


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1542 ha detto:
			
		

> No, qui non te l'appoggio.
> No. Io chiamo tesoro, cucciolotta, amore bello, cicia, tata, marmottina, topina bella, micia, puffetta e qualche altro centinaio di epiteti più o meno idioti, anche le telefoniste dei call center!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1546 ha detto:
			
		

> Non era incazzata...lo riteneva fuori luogo, ma chissà perché ora ritiene lui ironico e non serio..
> E' una cosa così carina essere chiamate principessa!!! E'...dolce!!!!


Io non lo vedo dolce il principessa da lui...lo trovo sarcastico.
Mi chiama così per i miei modi..prendendomi per il culo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Si, ok Eliade, ma a seconda dei casi può essere anche molto, molto, molto banale.
In generale sono daccordo su quello che dici, ma non in riferiemento ai nomignoli. Come ti ho detto c'è chi come me li usa con chiunque!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1550 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non lo vedo dolce il principessa da lui...lo trovo sarcastico.
> Mi chiama così per i miei modi..prendendomi per il culo!



Io sono comunque convinto che se Manager fosse in condizioni di fare le fusa come i gatti, ti farebbe vibrare i vetri dell'ufficio :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1548 ha detto:
			
		

> principessa però mi ha sempre chiamata davanti a tutti...anche da prima.
> E infatti io lo mando a cagare (scherzosamente) e lui fa finta di niente.
> No no. Non è amorevole. No.
> Ironico.
> ...


Si sta sciallando...e perché? Quale sarebbe la molla che lo ha fatto sciallare secondo te?


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1550 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non lo vedo dolce il principessa da lui...lo trovo sarcastico.
> Mi chiama così per i miei modi..prendendomi per il culo!


Lo trovi? O te lo ha detto proprio sarcastico?
No perché tu trovi DOM dove non ci sono...


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1551 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, ok Eliade, ma a seconda dei casi può essere anche molto, molto, molto banale.
> In generale sono daccordo su quello che dici, ma non in riferiemento ai nomignoli. Come ti ho detto c'è chi come me li usa con chiunque!


Non mi era comparso prima il tuo intervento...
In generale si, ma non da come ha sempre parlato di manager e non dopo tutte le fisime che si è fatto.

Cioè questo di punto in bianco, da qualche giorno a questa parte ha messo le sue "fisime" da parte e sta prendendo la cosa per il solo sesso?
Mah...io sono mooolto dubbiosa...


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1542 ha detto:
			
		

> No, qui non te l'appoggio.
> No. Io chiamo tesoro, cucciolotta, amore bello, cicia, tata, marmottina, topina bella, micia, puffetta e qualche altro centinaio di epiteti più o meno idioti, anche le telefoniste dei call center!!!


Si ma con la telefonista non hai avuto tutto il "vissuto" di manager con tebe...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1558 ha detto:
			
		

> Si ma con la telefonista non hai avuto tutto il "vissuto" di manager con tebe...


E che ne sai :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1552 ha detto:
			
		

> Io sono comunque convinto che se Manager fosse in condizioni di fare le fusa come i gatti, ti farebbe vibrare i vetri dell'ufficio :mrgreen:


Guarda...te l'appoggio. Il camel toe ovviamente....


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1555 ha detto:
			
		

> Si sta sciallando...e perché? Quale sarebbe la molla che lo ha fatto sciallare secondo te?


Io credo siano state una serie di cose, tra cui importantissima, la fiducia.
Credo che ora si fidi di me in maniera quasi totale.
Sta rischiando molto. davvero molto quindi...
E poi...per uomini come lui, così impostati, così moralisti, così...compressi e rigidi nei loro completi perfetti...sono semplicemente irresistibile!:mrgreen::angeletto:

(la depilazione global della Guest star però ha segnato la svolta secondo me...)


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1557 ha detto:
			
		

> Cioè questo di punto in bianco, da qualche giorno a questa parte ha messo le sue "fisime" da parte e sta prendendo la cosa per il solo sesso?
> Mah...io sono mooolto dubbiosa...


Edaai Eliduccia...flap flap...diamogli il beneficio del dubbio....


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1564 ha detto:
			
		

> Edaai Eliduccia...flap flap...diamogli il beneficio del dubbio....


Mi spiace, il flap flap e camel toe stile anni 2012 con me non funzionano! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1563 ha detto:
			
		

> Io credo siano state una serie di cose, tra cui importantissima, la fiducia.
> Credo che ora si fidi di me in maniera quasi totale.
> Sta rischiando molto. davvero molto quindi...
> E poi...per uomini come lui, così impostati, così moralisti, così...compressi e rigidi nei loro completi perfetti...sono semplicemente irresistibile!
> ...


:risata:
tebe...si fida di te per farsi 5 scopate, o si fida di te perché crede che non sono solo 5 volte di sesso??
Dai dimmi tutto orsacchiottinarsetto: 



:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1574 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi spiace, il flap flap e camel toe stile anni 2012 con me non funzionano! :rotfl:


Frigida!


----------



## Eliade (21 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1576 ha detto:
			
		

> Frigida!


No, sono solo fedele ad altro! :rotfl:


----------

